# Moving from ECNL to DA team



## 05Parent (Feb 12, 2020)

Are there any specified dates where an ECNL player can move to an Academy team? Can the switch be made mid season? Does the player need to be released from the ECNL team to go DA?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 12, 2020)

05Parent said:


> Are there any specified dates where an ECNL player can move to an Academy team? Can the switch be made mid season? Does the player need to be released from the ECNL team to go DA?


We did that last year but it was with same club.  I'm 99% sure you can just leave ECNL and jump on any DA team.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 12, 2020)

ECNL and DA is 2 separate entities, so yes you can move from one to another at any time.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 12, 2020)

05Parent said:


> Are there any specified dates where an ECNL player can move to an Academy team? Can the switch be made mid season? Does the player need to be released from the ECNL team to go DA?





			http://www.ussoccerda.com/doclib/2019-20%20DEVELOPMENT%20ACADEMY%20RULES%20AND%20REGULATIONS.pdf
		

Read page 23-24


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> http://www.ussoccerda.com/doclib/2019-20%20DEVELOPMENT%20ACADEMY%20RULES%20AND%20REGULATIONS.pdf
> 
> 
> Read page 23-24


What are the punishments for violating those rules?

I noticed an interesting usage of the word "average".


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 12, 2020)

They have nothing to do with each other, so you can move to either one from the other at any time.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Feb 12, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> They have nothing to do with each other, so you can move to either one from the other at any time.


Not exactly true. FT players can only be added to DA roster between Sept and April.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 12, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Not exactly true. FT players can only be added to DA roster between Sept and April.


That’s true..my bad. Been away from DA for awhile.


----------



## Woobie06 (Feb 13, 2020)

Our DD moved from an ECNL to DA club after Thanksgiving.  No issue.  We left after the fall season at the start of the break for HS Soccer.


----------

